# Can anyone recommend a moderate 50 mile loop?



## Rock Toy (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got into riding very recently. Did the Paradise Loop this past weekend, starting in the Presidio in San Francisco, heading up north and then back again. The hike up from Sausalito to the bridge kicked my butt but I've got the bug and am looking for more.

Can anyone recommend some nice 40-50 mile loops up in Marin, Sonoma or Napa counties? Nothing too challenging but good to build up for a century in the next 6-9 months.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't recommend a ride but would like to suggest getting the Marin Bicycle Map from the Marin county bicycle coalition. ISBN 0-9672997-0-5

Phone orders 800 282 2453

I think it's a great reference


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Santa Rosa Cycling Club has a few rides listed on their web site: Santa Rosa Cycling Club - Ten Great Rides


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

ronf100 said:


> Can't recommend a ride but would like to suggest getting the Marin Bicycle Map from the Marin county bicycle coalition. ISBN 0-9672997-0-5
> 
> Phone orders 800 282 2453
> 
> I think it's a great reference


Online here

https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg

Krebbs Cycle map is good too.


----------

